# Blacklight and spider webs?



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I was disappointed in the glow in the dark webs I used last year. We have a doorway display lit by blacklight and I didn't think they worked as well as the regular white webs we usually use.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## spookylittlegirl (Sep 8, 2003)

They do make a glow in the dark spray you might want to try too. Webs are cheap enough to test some out first....


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*Go with RIT whitener/brightner on those white webs. It will give you that bright blue appearance that you're probably looking for...that is, if you use a blacklight. Before you pull and tug them apart, soak them in a little diluted solution for 15-30min. Let them air-dry and there you go. I wouldn't buy that glow in the dark webs. Like you've all apparently noticed, they don't give off enough "GLOW".

BTW - Welcome LuvHalloween. You'll notice in no time at all, that this is the place to get all sorts of Halloween ideas.

-fly *


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Welcome LuvHalloween! Though you are new to this--We can age you quickly with all the Halloween knowledge around here--Always good to have a "bloody newbie nailed to the board!"

Fly, thanx ever so for the info--I was going to buy a bunch of the UV webs for my Cannibal Clown Carnival this year--I'll either do the Rit thing or spray paint them with UV paint instead.*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

I asked this in another post, but do you know if the RIT "color remover" is the same as the brightener, spryfly? That's all Michael's & JoAnne's had in my area. I can't find the previous post that referenced the laundry additive. I'll just try some of the RIT & see how it works, I guess.

I also have some tulle for a ghost I'm hoping to have glow.

Victoria


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*Victoria,
I can't be sure about that color remover. I would suggest that you go to any grocery store and try and find the whitener/brightner near the laundry detergent isle. I know that Target and Walmart has it for sure. Also, if you get the choice: choose the liquid version. The powder will definitely work, but has the tendency to NOT dissolve fully. I normally go 1/8 liquid RIT with water in a spray bottle and soak my props down as they stand...usually with a black light in place, so that I can determine where I missed. I hope this helps. I'll try and see if this remover that you're talking about is the same. I'll get back with you.

...this is what you're looking for in powder form:










-fly*


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Has anyone tried using fishing line to either make webs brighter or in place of them? I read online that it glows in black light, and I was thinking of buying a couple different colors to see what I get. The I think the hard part would be stringing it to actually look like a web. But maybe if you want one large spiderweb to block an entrance or cover a wall, this would work.

"The Boogie Man is gonna get ya"


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*Upon, further investigation, I don't think that the color remover will work Victoria. Refer to this website for more information: http://www.ritdye.com/about.asp. From what I got, I think you need the whitener/brightener. Of course, I can't be sure because I haven't used the remover.

-fly*


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*Buzzard,
You're right, most monofilament fishing line does glow under blacklight, but the thought of stringing that much line to recreate a web makes me dizzy. Too much work!!! However, I think the fishing line idea would work well for a spider prop that had to hang from a single line. I see something forming here...


-fly*


----------



## luvhalloween (Sep 10, 2003)

Thank you for your suggestions!! I'll try the white webs with the rit whitener. You guys are great!!


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Victoria, the Rit brightener is a neon dye(UV friendy), ALL bright white dye is neon, as true white is a kinda off-white or cream color, most people think their white's are getting dingy--when thats just it's real color. Anytime you see a bright white(slightly blue or lavender tint)it's neon dye, so really, the brightener is in fact a color dye.*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

you know what else works great on spider webbing....The 'glow in the dark Hair spray' it's about 1.99 a can at party city.
Stuff really helps them stand out under blacklight.

ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------

